

Ask HN: YC Series AA docs but what about Convertible Notes? - SteveMorin

Think most of us that follow YC know of the trend towards funding using Convertible Notes.  Y-Combinator has released series AA docs but my question is will YC be releasing standard docs for raising money using Convertible Notes too?<p>Pauls Essay on High Resolution Fundraising
http://paulgraham.com/hiresfund.html<p>AngelConf - discussion
http://www.johnbautista.com/2010/07/trends-in-angel-investing-from-yc-angel.html<p>Series AA documents
http://ycombinator.com/seriesaa.html
======
pg
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1655585>

~~~
SteveMorin
Thanks

